# Breitling watch parts - where to find?



## BHW (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi,

I'm in dire need of a chronograph button for a Breitling Navitimer. Does anyone have any suggestions for a reputable source? I'm trying to avoid a factory repair, which will be very expensive.

Thanks much.


----------



## X33 (Jul 28, 2004)

go to timezone.com. They have a Breitling forum (under brand forums) and I'm sure they can probably help you. It's like CPF for watches. Hope it helps.


----------



## BHW (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Samoan (Jul 28, 2004)

Breitling is worse than most in terms of letting their parts out. You may have no choice but to go the Factory route...

-F


----------



## rgp4544 (Jul 29, 2004)

I think Breitling has used modified ETA movements instead of in house movements for the past several years. If so, you could probably get the chrono buttons that come with the basic ETA movement used in the individual watch. These may or may not match the buttons that Breitling uses but if the holes in the Breitling case are the same size they should work.

Richard.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif


----------



## rgp4544 (Jul 29, 2004)

Forgot to mention, I second Samoan's suggestion of going the factory service route...any other method can result in waiting an extremely long time for the parts to arrive.

Richard

...currently drooling over an Omega Seamaster GMT, white dial...


----------



## Samoan (Jul 29, 2004)

Richard, 

I was looking at that piece myself. Ended up going with the Omega Seamaster Pro. Love that watch!

-F


----------



## juancho (Jul 29, 2004)

BHW: I used to be a watchmaker, I am retired now, I also used to fix a lot of Breitling chronos, I have a couple buttons that probably will fit, if not you are not going to loose anything as they are free to you.
Just P. M me your name and address.

Juan C.


----------



## rgp4544 (Jul 30, 2004)

I looked at the Seamaster Professionals too & was tempted to get one but since I live on two sides of the earth, work over several time zones, and use GMT daily, the Seamaster GMT was what I really noticed, especially since the readability of the dial and hands puts a Rolex GMT Master II to shame. Currently am planning to buy one of the Seamaster GMT's and am hoping it is as bulletproof as it looks.

Richard.


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Sep 20, 2014)

juancho said:


> BHW: I used to be a watchmaker, I am retired now, I also used to fix a lot of Breitling chronos, I have a couple buttons that probably will fit, if not you are not going to loose anything as they are free to you.
> Just P. M me your name and address.
> 
> Juan C.





hi, any one know where I can track down a Bretling bezel marker for a Breitling galactic 36?


----------



## domenic66 (Jul 17, 2015)

juancho said:


> BHW: I used to be a watchmaker, I am retired now, I also used to fix a lot of Breitling chronos, I have a couple buttons that probably will fit, if not you are not going to loose anything as they are free to you.
> Just P. M me your name and address.
> 
> Juan C.




Hi Juan,

would you have a rider #30 with screw (stainless steel) for a Breitling crosswind for sale

thanks 
Domenic


----------

